
The Evolution of Magazine Covers - cocoflunchy
https://medium.com/@karenxcheng/the-evolution-of-magazine-covers-d55514210a57
======
curiousjorge
contraception is female empowerment, we can see how much societal expectations
have shifted as female contraception technology have gotten cheaper and
better, reflected in the magazine covers.

